# Hmmm, perhaps I do remember how to do this-Guard Redux



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

As near as I can tell, it's been nigh on a year (or maybe even two) since I've set knife to plastic and tried to make something. My minis and tools alike have languished in the dark, forsaken for the lures of real life. 

But, I now find myself unexpectedly with a bit of time on my hands. My eye has of late been lingering on a fresh box of Guard infantry I bought sometime around Christmas, if memory serves. So, I drew a little inspiration from that. 

The plan is to start over again. I've got a fair few Guard and Marine minis lying around. Many will probably be sold. I'm not happy with the paint on them, so it's time to restart, I think. 

Toward that end, I suppose it's about time to stop yammering on and slap up some piccies. Toward that end, here's the rough outcome of a couple hours' work: 











I've got the beginnings of a squad's worth of standard infantry bases, along with a couple 40 mm bases. I'm not quite sure what I'll do with those, but I'm thinking objective markers may be in order. 

Here's the five bases I've got ready for flock and paint: 











It's a bit difficult to tell from the pic, but I've run a broken-tipped hobby knife across them to create a city sidewalk-type effect. With flock and paint, they'll come out something like this: 











The holes you see will house pins in the feet of the models. I think I will carry this technique over into the Guard models (aside: the finished bases were originally for Space Marine minis). 

The other fruits of my labor tonight: 










The beginnings of five Guardsmen. I'll be attaching heads and assigning arms next. I've decided to actually take my time this time 'round, so the arms and torso assemblies will be painted separately. 

Well, that's about it for my first excursion for some time into the land of plastic spacemen. Whilst I sit back and relax with one of these excellent brews: 












You all feel free to comment if the mood takes you. I'll not make any firm promises on the timing of the next update, but I suspect I'll find some time tomorrow to continue on this. 


:grin:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Alright, rather a slower start than I would have wished, but I'm expecting to have more time for painting this week. 

I've been giving the final paint scheme some thought. I'm leaning toward gray fatigues with dark red flak armor and helmets at the moment...any thoughts?


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wooo necro-time! 


I finally found some time over the last couple days to bust out the guardsmen and get a test scheme started. Here's what I've got so far: 











(Sorry for the crappy group pic; I'll post up a better one when I can get my camera to cooperate) 












This should give you some idea of what I'm trying to accomplish. I went with gray fatigues and red armor. I decided to mess around a bit with drybrushing a highlight onto the fatigues, boots and armor...I think it came out passably well for the standard I'm shooting for. 












And the bases these troops will be permanently attached to in the near future. 



That's more or less what I have for now. The kneeling guardsman was actually a spare heavy weapon crewman I found in my bitz box, so I figured he'd do for a test figure. 


Comments and criticism would be greatly appreciated at this point, and thanks much for looking!


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I like your bases, they are very well done. As for the paint scheme I´ve never been a big fan of using gray on such a large scale, but that may just as well having something to do with me never getting it right.. I will love to see the finished result


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice looking bases!

My Chaos Guard use a similar technique....great minds think alike I suppose :wink:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good so far Loyalist. The bases are turning out very nicely. It is amazing what you can do with some spare plasticard and a hobby knife. I like the grey on red, my only quibble is that the red almost looks pink in the photo. I am going to attribute that to photo translation issues. I would also try to get some shading in the recesses of the fabric, maybe a Badab wash prior to dry brushing just to make things more defined. 

Critiques aside I really do like the scheme and I think that you are off to a great re-start. :good:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

These look pretty cool so far. I've always liked the idea of having a strong contrast colour on what would otherwise be a camoflaged unit (emporer bless those catachans and their little red scarves). 
It's already been stated before but your red does look a little pink in these shots. It's hard to tell wether it's just because of the camera or not. What are you using as a highlight and how are you painting the red sections?


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

id like to see some bigger pictures if possible


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Midge913 said:


> I like the grey on red, my only quibble is that the red almost looks pink in the photo. I am going to attribute that to photo translation issues. I would also try to get some shading in the recesses of the fabric, maybe a Badab wash prior to dry brushing just to make things more defined.


I think the pinkish tone is likely a camera issue; I'm starting with a fairly dark red, so in real light they look pretty dark. 

I'll add the wash to my paint scheme, thanks for the advice! Though I'm pretty far from the nearest hobby shop, so I'll probably be using standard black paint watered way the hell down...




GrimzagGorwazza said:


> What are you using as a highlight and how are you painting the red sections?


I'm starting with a plain black undercoat, basecoating with Red Gore and a light drybrush of Blood Red for highlight, though I might add a darker wash to the armor as well as the cloth. 



rich11762 said:


> id like to see some bigger pictures if possible



I'll grab some ASAP; these are standard upload size for Photobucket so I've just been lazy  


I just got back from work, so it'll be hobby time very soon here...another update to follow later tonight.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

The platforms they are standing on is beautiful! I wish I could make them like that.


----------

